
Knob Creek's Unusual Marketing Campaign: We ran out of whiskey - Flemlord
http://failuremag.com/index.php/failure_analysis/article/knob_creek_bourbon_ad_embraces_failure/
======
taitems
This should have the general marketing technique disclaimer of: "Just because
it worked for them doesn't mean it will work for you".

------
DanielStraight
I think this is awesome. It makes me more apt to try Knob Creek. It really
does show a commitment to quality.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
For those who drink and have never tried it, do so. I picked up a bottle of
Knob Creek on a whim a few years ago (I don't drink much, so I tend to
experiment when I do) and it was fantastic. I generally sit there with a glass
sniffing it all the time and occasionally take a sip. The aroma is beautiful.
I think it runs around $25-$30/bottle but that bottle lasts many months (at
least in my household).

------
pchristensen
Funny, it doesn't even say that it worked (it apparently just happened). I
think given the choice between this clever ad campaign and _having sufficient
supply of whiskey to sell_ , they'd pick the whiskey.

------
ankeshk
This is a dual edged sword. They are making a name for themselves as the high
quality luxury whiskey.

But they may miss the boat on timing... and delivering the goods to folks when
they want it.

Remember Walmart crushed Kmart because of their ability to master the supply
chain issue and stock the goods the people wanted in the quantities they
wanted when they wanted.

------
tlrobinson
Isn't Knob Creek a somewhat expensive whiskey? You would think people would
tend to drown their economic sorrows in cheap whiskey...

~~~
noisebleed
It usually goes for about $30 / 750ml, which isn't the cheapest option but not
really expensive relative to a lot of whiskey.

